# 20 gallon tank



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry for posting this twice I accidently posted this in the Saltwater section too. Are there any 20L aquarium kits? All I have seen are 20H. Or do you guys happen to anyone selling a 20L aquarium for a good deal thats close to central Wisconsin. thanks Paul


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Certain Walmarts sell 20L. The one in Lake Hallie does... I am sure it is L not H.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Maybe I'll try contacting them because both Walmarts here don't sell the 20L kits only the 20H.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh then you are probably right on 20H


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

My petsmart does


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are 20L kits available. Just depends where you shop. Many non chain stores sell "kits" that are customizeable to your needs.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

At the Petsmart here they didn't have a 20g long kit. I had bought everything seperate


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Well we originally purchased a 20L tank and all of the goodies to go with but it turned out we could spend 4 dollars more and get a 29 Gallon kit. So we ended up returning the 20L and picking up the 29 kit.


----------

